# Simoniz Wheel Cleaner (Gel)



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Bought some of this on a whim yesterday as I had no cleaner left other than Bilberry, which simply doesnt clean full stop. 

It was £4 from tesco and tbh, I'm astonished. It's a cracking wheel cleaner. 
It's a decent gel but still thin enough to spray on thinly. It definately clings really well to give it good dwelling time. I only aggitated one wheel before realising I just didnt need to. 

I usually use Megs hot wheels, which is a superb cleaner but at double the price of the Simoniz and the need to use more of it as it runs off the wheels so quickly, I think I may be a convert. :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Is it this one, like in the videos?


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Worth a try. Cheers


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> Bought some of this on a whim yesterday as I had no cleaner left other than Bilberry, which simply doesnt clean full stop.
> 
> It was £4 from tesco and tbh, I'm astonished. It's a cracking wheel cleaner.
> It's a decent gel but still thin enough to spray on thinly. It definately clings really well to give it good dwelling time. I only aggitated one wheel before realising I just didnt need to.
> ...


whats wrong with bilberry


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

its in wilkinsons for cheaper, had on offer at one point too


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Bowden769 said:


> whats wrong with bilberry


It doesnt clean my wheels. Even neat. Even when I aggitate it with a brush.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Is it this one, like in the videos?


Cant view the video but from the still image, that's the bottle.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Matt_Nic said:


> Cant view the video but from the still image, that's the bottle.


Yes it is a good product, always keep an eye out for when it is on offer, I think I paid a £1 for mine, the performance is good as demo'd in the clips :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Bowden769 said:


> whats wrong with bilberry


I have never tried it, but from reading some of the posts, either the formulae had changed from the version lots raved about, or folks expectations of the product were falsely elevated , or because of the low key of other products, as the OP has discovered become very surprised.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

It's a proper wheel cleaner - spray on, hose off, job done. As long as you respect it's acidic, it's fine. 

I can honestly say I could get my wheels just as clean by blowing enthusiastically on them as I did with Bilberry. 
I've tried various products over the years and that, along with AG Custom Wheel Cleaner, is the worst of the lot.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Matt_Nic said:


> It's a proper wheel cleaner - spray on, hose off, job done. *As long as you respect it's acidic, it's fine. *
> 
> I can honestly say I could get my wheels just as clean by blowing enthusiastically on them as I did with Bilberry.
> I've tried various products over the years and that, along with AG Custom Wheel Cleaner, is the worst of the lot.


The Simoniz wheel gel is not acidic :thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

You sure? It cuts through brake dust like only acidic wheel cleaners I've used. 

I always fancied trying something like the R222 wheel gel, but it's vastly more expensive.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Matt_Nic said:


> You sure? It cuts through brake dust like only acidic wheel cleaners I've used.
> 
> I always fancied trying something like the R222 wheel gel, but it's vastly more expensive.











this is from the msds sheet, it's definately alklaline :thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

As far as I'm aware, Alkalis have similar caustic properties to Acid.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Matt_Nic said:


> As far as I'm aware, Alkalis have similar caustic properties to Acid.


Yes that is very true, hence why PPE should always be used where possible, even if I am washing my car I wear gloves. The rims are often painted and coated with laquer, and then in some cases waxed or sealant, so the wheel cleaner is not in contact with direct metal, plus when rinsing the product is diluted back to near ph7, it's not just about PH values though, Holts have many years of knowledge and experience and products that are seriously detrimental to the user is not available in the public domain, so no need to worry too much, as long as you are sensible with the products and work practices, then you have little to fear, the product you have discovered is no less safe than any other :thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I've been told that not even nitromors will do much to wheel finishes these days due to [email protected] so I doubt wheel cleaners are gonna be too bad. 

I did ince take some untreated paint off the barrell of a wheel with megs once.


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

I've used a few both Bilberry and Simoniz I rated the Simoniz very well it's excellent stuff and I'll buy it again over the Bilb'.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> I've been told that not even nitromors will do much to wheel finishes these days due to [email protected] so I doubt wheel cleaners are gonna be too bad.
> 
> I did ince take some untreated paint off the barrell of a wheel with megs once.


Nitromores has had its incredible stripping chemicals removed due to euro legislation its pants now.

And NO im not advocating using nitromore's on alloy wheels....:lol:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Ancient thread revival! 

Reminded me though that since this. I actually DID use niromors on a wheel. Not to clean it, to strip paint for a refurb.
Tbh, it ****ed my wheel up. It didnt fully remove the pant, it just left it looking like crocodile shoes. 
Now I need to find a way to really strip them down as 40 gril sand paper isnt cutting it. (excuse the pun)


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

Matt_Nic said:


> Ancient thread revival!
> 
> Reminded me though that since this. I actually DID use niromors on a wheel. Not to clean it, to strip paint for a refurb.
> Tbh, it ****ed my wheel up. It didnt fully remove the pant, it just left it looking like crocodile shoes.
> Now I need to find a way to really strip them down as 40 gril sand paper isnt cutting it. (excuse the pun)


Crocodile shoe wheels. I like the sound of that.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

stez said:


> Crocodile shoe wheels. I like the sound of that.


You wouldnt like the look of it though :wall:


----------

